
Intelligence Contractor Is Charged in First Leak Case Under Trump - antimora
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/05/us/politics/reality-winner-contractor-leaking-russia-nsa.html
======
danblick
I have to say: I think Snowden is a hero, but based on what I know right now
I'm not sympathetic to Reality Winner.

To me, it seems like this leak undermined several ongoing investigations and
hurt our chances of getting to the truth. (With this information exposed,
anyone being investigated will have their guard up now.)

I wonder: what was she thinking? I imagine she must have thought she was doing
the right thing (rather than leaking for personal gain). Did she think this
information would not reach the public for some reason? It's clear she didn't
like Trump. Was this really just a reckless leak?

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
> Did she think this information would not reach the public for some reason?

Considering Trump ostensibly, and in his own words, fired Comey for not
bringing the investigation into the "Russian" connection[0] to a swift end and
that there was a possibility that he could have prevented Comey from
testifying, it's pretty reasonable to assume she was acting under he
assumption that this information may never see the light of day.

I do feel some pity for her as her prosecution and likely sentencing will not
only serve as a warning for future leakers (just another highly flawed
judicial concept in the American "justice" system), it will likely be handled
in some capacity by Jeff Sessions, a paleolithic scumbag who sees our
incarceration rates and prison environments as a feature, not a bug.

[0] [http://bigthink.com/videos/jordan-greenhall-how-russias-
elec...](http://bigthink.com/videos/jordan-greenhall-how-russias-election-
meddling-created-a-new-kind-of-propaganda) -Short, yet fascinating talk about
the evolution, structure and operation of modern day propaganda

~~~
Chris2048
> in his own words, fired Comey for not bringing the investigation into the
> "Russian" connection to a swift end

Do you have a quote of this?

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
The leaker's name is Reality Winner. As this was sinking in, I finally became
open to the possibility that I am indeed living in a simulation

~~~
sumedh
I just read the comments and I thought you were lying about the name but turns
out it is her real name.

------
voltagex_
Possibly the more interesting story here:
[http://blog.erratasec.com/2017/06/how-intercept-outed-
realit...](http://blog.erratasec.com/2017/06/how-intercept-outed-reality-
winner.html)

